# Red River update & bait question



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

I was out last night before and while a cold front passed through. We were in tne high 80's yesterday, low 70's today.

The fish were hitting pretty good. I had one big one get away when my leader broke, I think it was too old. Felt like it might have been a 10+ pounder. Other than that, just a few 1 and 2 pounders. I was using crawlers and/or dead, rotten fathead minnows. They seemed to like them both, but they were hitting the crawlers faster.

Question: Has anyone ever tried venison liver? I saved mine from a few years ago and have had some luck. What about loin chops that are too old (like almost 3 years) They've been in the freezer. Do y'all think that might work?

I'm a relatively new red river catfisher and this forum really helps.

I also work in water quality and think it would be beneficial for you all to get up to speed on what the powers to be want to do to your river. Snagging and clearning, channelizing, and other river modifications can ruin hot fishing spots, as what happened to a friends hot spot near Wolverton.


----------



## Wrestler720 (Dec 21, 2007)

ya thats what happened to me when they where redoing our dike system but i have found under bridges are good spots and if u keep some suckers and gold eye you catch and make some stink and then let it bake in the sun for a couple days and then go put it in the river but tie it up good. but let it sit in the water for 12-24hours and then the cats will came up from down river and go nuts


----------



## Brentc (Jan 21, 2009)

I use about the cheapest shrimp I can find...caught around a 20 pounder on there using that.


----------

